# Einzelpfade zusammenfügen



## Das-Em (22. Dezember 2003)

Hola,

kann man in Photoshop einzelne Pfade zu einem zusammenfügen?


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Dezember 2003)

Selbstverständlich, wäre ja schlimm, wenn dies nicht funktionieren würde


----------



## Das-Em (22. Dezember 2003)

Öhm, ich glaube da liegt ein Missverständnis vor, wahrscheinlich hab ichs aber auch zu ungenau beschrieben. Also ich meinte fertige, geschlossene Arbeitspfade, der Kombinierenbutton ist bei mir immer grau unterlegt und wie kann ich den Pfade zusammenfügen, finde nix


----------



## chrisbergr (8. Juli 2004)

Hey! 
Ersteinmal sorry, dass ich diesen alten Thread wieder hochhole, aber genau vor diesem Problem stehe ich auch und da währe es doch schwachsinnig, einen neuen Thread zu erstellen.
Also, volgendes:
Ich habe 3 Formebenen, diese will ich zu einer zusammenfügen. ICh könnte jetzt hingehen, die drei Ebenen verbinden und auf eine reduzieren, allerdings werden diese dann gerastert und das ist nicht das Ergebniss welches ich brauche.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Pfade dieser drei Ebenen zusammenzufügen? 

BTW: Mit Kombinieren habe ich das im nachhinein nicht hinbekommen.

Gruß
ACID


----------



## Rodpacker (21. August 2004)

Hallo,
also wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, Du sollte Deine Lösung so aussehen:
Einfach die Formebene anwählen,auf der Dein Pfad ist
Diesen dort komplett anwählen
kopieren (STRG + C)
eine andere Formebene (z.B.: leere ) anwählen und dort einfügen (Strg + V)
dies tust Du nun simultan mit allen Pfaden die Du verbinden willst, 
wenn alle auf einer Ebene sind, kannst DU sie wieder alle gleichzeitig anwählen
und dann sollte der kombinieren Button funktionieren...
hoffe ich konnte helfen 
rodpacker


----------



## DrHonigtau (21. August 2004)

Also um komplette Arbeitspfade in einer Auswahl zu kombinieren einfach wie folgt vorgehen:

- Alle nötigen Pfade erstellen (und einzeln abspeichern... logisch)
- Den ersten Pfad auswählen und das Symbol (im Bild rot markiert) anklicken.

nun ist der erste Pfad als Auswahl aktiv. 

- Jetzt den 2. Pfad anwählen und mit gedrückter Shift-/Umschalttaste wieder auf das Symbol (Bild) klicken.
- uswusf. bis alle Pfade als Auswahl aktiv sind.

zum Schluss noch "Auswahlpfad erstellen" und

fertig


----------



## chrisbergr (21. August 2004)

Whow, ich dachte schon das geht gar nicht, da keiner antwortete.
Vielen dank ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

Gruß
#ACID


----------



## Rodpacker (21. August 2004)

Olla 
ja zweite Lsg funktioniert auch prima, allerdings ist es mit Hilfe von Auswahlen bei weitem nicht so genau ;(
Und für auswahlen müssen die Pfade geschlossen sein ;(

have fun
rodpacker


----------



## DrHonigtau (22. August 2004)

eine Auswahl ist auch immer geschlossen.

sonst hat man ja praktisch "nichts" ausgewählt.
aber naja.. thema erledigt


----------

